# At wits end over a usb mouse

## Jonasx

I know there are several threads on this, and it may be something very simple i'm over looking.  This is my fouth box to install gentoo on and I'm having a horrible time with the usb optical mouse.

I've never had this kind of trouble before with any piece of hardware on any linux install.  I've put in almost 20 hours time on this mouse and am ready to buy a ps/2.  I think I have compiled and re-compiled the kernel with every option related to usb, in every combination, modules and built-in.

I can't even remember all the things I've tried to get this working (on this board and various places and HOWTO's).   I'm certain I have recompiled the kernel at least 15 times while working on this problem.

I know the mouse is good because it work on a Fedora Core 2 box I have.

Here's a short summary of my setup -

VIA Mainboard with USB 1.1/USB2

Microsoft Intellimouse Optical

2.6.3-gentoo-r1 kernel

I get power to the mouse on boot, lose it at the grub splash screen and never see it again.

I've modprobed the usb and HID's and replugged the mouse..nothing

I've Compiled with only HID...nothing

I've tried pci hot plugging enabled...nothing

I've tried almost everything I can think of and found in documentation.

Is there a simple, step by step, howto specifically for 2.6 on USB mice?

Thanks

----------

## agent_jdh

Before I go any further, you're not using a USB-PS/2 adapter are you?  Last person I tried to help was, but didn't mention it.

This is for the latest 2.6.5 kernel.  (you'll get this if you use ~x86 and emerge development-sources)

OK in your kernel config, in Device Drivers/Input Device support, check that 'Userland Interfaces' and 'Mouse Interface' are selected (or have --- in front of them which means they are selected by default due to other selections you have made).

Now in the 'USB Support' section, select (as modules),

<M> Support for Host-side USB

[*]   USB device filesystem

<M>   UHCI HCD (most Intel and VIA) support

<M>   USB Human Interface Device (full HID) support

[*] HID input layer support (NEW)

do make && make modules_install, and copy /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage to /boot (or however you install your kernel), and make sure your boot loader points to the new kernel.

Now edit /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6.  Add, in this order, the following modules-

uhci-hcd

hid

and then reboot

You should be able to use the /dev/input/mice device with ImPS/2 protocal for X (I don't bother with a mouse at the console).

----------

## Jonasx

no adapter

i believe I have tried that route - it all kind of runs together   :Smile: 

I will however give it another shot since I'm not as exasperated with it now

Will let you know ...thanks  :Smile: 

----------

## agent_jdh

OK I see you also have USB2, so enable the ehci option in kernel config and order the module loading thus-

uhci-hcd

ehci-hcd

hid

Unless VIA have switched to the ohci protocol (like nForce boards), in which case substitute all mention of uhci/uchi-hcd for ohci/ohci-hcd.

----------

## Jonasx

no luck  :Sad: 

the modules are compiling and loading fine..i just have no power at all on the mouse

heres the relevant lspci

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 00:11.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6202 [USB 2.0 controller] (rev 23)
> 
> 00:11.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6202 [USB 2.0 controller] (rev 23)
> ...

 

the lsmod

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> hid                    22624  -
> 
> ehci_hcd               21572  -
> ...

 

the relative portion of dmesg (after instructions)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usbfs
> 
> drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hub
> ...

 

that error is something i hadn't noticed before , but i didn't check dmesg every time i made a kernel change

----------

## agent_jdh

Does the mouse it work if you boot off a new livecd?

It could be a bug w/ 2.6 kernels & VIA chipset - the livecd uses a 2.4 kernel.

----------

## Jonasx

I did finally get the mouse power all the way to login, bios setting...geeze

yes it does work on the live cd..i even used smp to try it out with the 2.6 kernel and it still works (i think smp uses 2.6?)...going to load the live cd and see what mods it has loaded...

----------

## pjp

Moved from Installing Gentoo.

----------

## Jonasx

Just going to use a ps/2 mouse for now..it's not worth this much effort 

Thanks for the help in anyway

----------

## milkman4

I know this might sound a little silly, but do you have the correct USB modules installed?  I have just spent the last 24h trying to get my USB Mouse to work, not realising that my laptop's USB is OHCI instead of UHCI.  As soon as I had compiled in OHCI my mouse works fine  :Smile: 

----------

## harlequin11

That's a good point. I just spent the last several hours trying to work out why my USB intellimouse wasn't working and came to the same realisation, I have UHCA compiled and not OHCA.

To find out just do an lspci -v|less and it'll be listed under your USB device controller.

Thanks Milkman!

----------

## agent_jdh

 *milkman4 wrote:*   

> I know this might sound a little silly, but do you have the correct USB modules installed?  I have just spent the last 24h trying to get my USB Mouse to work, not realising that my laptop's USB is OHCI instead of UHCI.  As soon as I had compiled in OHCI my mouse works fine 

 

I indicated in an earlier post in this thread that he would have to check whether his board was uhci or ohci and select which one was required.

----------

## milkman4

Sorry, my bad.  I guess I just got a lil excited that I had got my mouse working!!  :Very Happy: 

----------

